# New from Indiana



## Jenny (Apr 19, 2016)

Hello! I am new to beekeeping....don't even have my bees yet. But they are due to arrive in a week or two. I have my hive set up and waiting for them. There is a bee tree in the field next to our property so I was hoping to even lure some over into an extra super. I put lemon grass oil on it and placed it next to my apple trees which are buzzing with bees. I got the smart idea to show a bee the hive (yes, I realized it wasn't a drone...just thought it would like to look...) but got stung instead. So, I will just watch now and see what happens.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Welcome, Jenny!

This is good site to learn about bees and beekeeping. Check out the 'How to Start Beekeeping' sub-forum. It has some 'static' threads on beekeeping topics which contain a lot of good info.

I also encourage you to get involved with a local club. Clubs are great places to find mentors and connect with nearby beekeepers. There are a few clubs north and east of you:
http://www.indianabeekeeper.com/local_associations

Lastly, consider coming to Purdue for the State Association's summer field day. This is my favorite meeting of the year since it offers the opportunity to get into the bee-yards and see actual colonies and not just powerpoint slides!
http://www.indianabeekeeper.com/


----------



## Rob S (Nov 8, 2005)

Welcome Jenny....Your enthusiasm and interest is more important than how your new hive works out. Beekeeping is one part Art and one part Science. Develop your own beekeeping system that is best for you!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck this year.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Jenny!


----------

